

The Convergence of Tech and Filmed Entertainment - jesbickhart
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2014/02/ken-burns-ipad-app/?cid=co18347404

======
jesbickhart
We talk exhaustively about what this convergence looks like - what the future
of filmed entertainment and consumption infused with the cutting edge of tech
will look like. Perhaps we need look no further than what Big Spaceship and
Ken Burns have done with their new iPad app for answers.

There is no greater leader in the documentary space than Ken Burns. His 30+
years in the industry have created some of the most educational and thought-
provoking material about our nation’s history.

I’ve been playing with the new app released yesterday for iPad for the past
few hours and can’t rave enough about the UI/UX experience. They have made
looking into our nations past exciting and perhaps even more importantly,
relevant again, by reminding us as Samuel Clemens said so elegantly, “history
doesn’t repeat itself, but it does rhyme”.

Bravo to the Big Spaceship team and others who worked on it. You have hooked
me!

